# Scouting trip



## az sheepdog (Jun 13, 2015)

Well the family and myself packed up and headed to New Mexico for the weekend for a few family functions and also so I could go scout out some new land for the future. Started Friday evening my partner and myself went to the range to make sure all the guns were good to go, we made quick work of getting everything dialed in. We still had a little bit of daylight so we made three stands and was able to kill a single female. My partner just bought his new Toyota last week so we had to get it broken in.

Next day we headed to an area I was somewhat familiar with but hadn't spent enough time in it to really figure the coyotes out. First stand was dry but after that they really turned on and we killed 4 by 9, we had the head back to town to get ready for some birthday parties.

The following day we went to an area I had never been to before and we didn't call as much, because we were driving around trying to figure everything out. Ended up killing 2 that morning and called in a monster bobcat but bobcats are out of season in Nm and I don't have a furbearers. Anyways it was a decent day we found some really good stuff and some really bad stuff, all in all it was a fun weekend and we can't wait to go back for the bobcat once it opens.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the scouting trip.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like you had a fun trip. Thanks for sharing it.


----------

